# Stimme hervorheben, Nebengeräusche herausfiltern



## goela (8. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Jungs,
eigentlich könnte ich diese Frage auch im Videoschnitt-Forum stellen, da ich das Problem im Sektor Videoschnitt habe! Da mir aber im Soundforum mehr antworten erhoffe, stelle ich die Frage hier!

Problem:
Ich habe ein Interview in einer Halle aufgenommen, ohne zusätzliches Mikro! Jetzt klinkt die Stimmen natürlich dumpf und es hat Nebengeräusche!

Augabe:
Nebengräusche dämpfen, Stimme verstärken!

Frage:
Wer weiss ein Tool (bzw. welche Filter anwenden) mit dem ich den Ton einfach und schnell etwas verbessern kann?
Bitte aber kein Steinberg oder sonstige 1000Euro Programme. Wenn's geht am besten irgendwelche Share-, Trail- oder Freewareprogramme.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

So etwas müsstest du mit Frequenzbändern und einem Compressor machen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es diese Features in Sharewareprogrammen gibt.


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

Compressor ist ein gutes Stichwort!
So einen Filter gibt's ja bei Premiere! Mal probieren!

Danke....


----------

